# Under Bed Storage- Gas Strut?



## therink (May 13, 2010)

Hi
The screws on one of the gas struts on our queen bed pulled out the other day (on the upper bracket). I reattached the screws in different new holes (near the old holes) and the screws pulled out again. I did notice when I removed the strut that it is very stiff to operate, but does move/retract if I put some weight onto it.. This could be what is causing the screws to pop out, not sure.
Has anyone had one of these struts go bad like this?
Steve


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The struts are not bad but the installation method is poor.

You need to use through bolts on the wood panels to keep them from pulling out.

Drill through the original holes and put bolts through, with the head of the bolt on the top (mattress side) and that will hold much better.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Our 301BQ is barely two weeks old, and this was my very first repair. The top brackets pulled out at least three times on our maiden voyage. Like Andy said, drill through the original mounting holes and re-attach using nuts, bolts and washers. I think I had some 3/4" 10-24 or 8-24 bolts in my garage and they worked just fine. As you mentioned, the struts are strong (80 pounds of pressure each), so do the repair with the plywood lifted to it's full open position, and you won't have to worry about compressing the struts. An extra set of hands is a big help.


----------



## Creativebush (Jul 11, 2011)

Same thing happened to ours as soon as we got it home. I was thinking the bolt through the wood fix as well, seems it's a good idea.


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

OK, great
I thought of bolts, but wanted to make sure no one else had problems with the struts actually binding up.
I'm at campground now so looks like a trip to the hardware store is in order. Thanks for the replies.
Steve


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

Same trailer just made the same repair.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Same issue on my 301BQ. Removed screws and replaced with bolts....can't see ever having another problem now.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

And Keystone will incorporate this into their manufacturing process next year...


----------

